# raw to jpeg export problem? 5 to 20 mb files?



## njtree (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi I am new to lightroom but grabbing control of it pretty good as I use auto cad everyday.  I am having a problem.  i only shoot in raw just so I can edit all of my photos.  When I export RAW to JPEG for just the web or even for some prints it seems like file size is so big.  5mb for a JPEG?  I just did one that was 20mb.  Is 5mb jpeg a standard?  What could I do to get them lower and but not losing anything.  Or am I bound to lose some quality.  I have search adn search but just can't find a straight answer. 

My gear at the time is 
sony a33
35mm 1.8 sony lense
8mm fish eye 
16-50mm kit
55-200mm kit
sony 43 flash

Any help would be awesome.  Once again I can't wait to learn more. 

Thanks

-Dan


----------



## kaymann (Sep 25, 2012)

On export did you notice the "Limit File Size To" in the export - Files Setting box.  Changing the quality setting will also affect the size of your resulting JPGs'


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi Dan, welcome to the forum!

There are 2 things affecting the file size - the pixel dimensions and the amount of compression being applied.  You could double check in the Export dialog that the 'Resize to' checkbox is unchecked, which will avoid it creating new pixels.

As far as compression goes, the more you compress, you do lose quality, but there is a tradeoff.  If the photos aren't going to be edited further, most people will never see the difference at around 80 quality, and you can go down even further for the web.

So the question is, what are you exporting for?  For example, if they're going on the web, reducing the number of pixels overall would restrict the file size.  And printing a 4x6 print needs a lot less pixels than a 16x20 print.


----------

